# Cups - ich kriegs nimmer (Solved - mit Tip)

## blice

Ich bin einfach zu doof glaub ich, ich hab mittlerweile schon das x-te gentoo gebaut, aber dieses Problem ist mir neu.

Ich krieg Cups nicht mehr zum laufen, /etc/init.d/cupsd läßt sich starten, auf localhost:631 krieg ich auch die Startseite von Cups, aber die menüpunkte reagieren nicht, ich hatte einmal sogar kurzfristig, daß ich auf verwalten konnte, 

da stand dann: Neuer Drucker gefunden -Epson C46 - jetzt installieren , die Auswahl mit den Drucktreibern wurde auch angezeigt (foomatic + gimp print (recommended) ) , dann ging er aber mit der Fehlermeldung 

"Konnte ppd datei nicht kopieren" raus.

Das KControl Druckemodul springt immer beim versuch den Cups-Dienst zu starten raus 

"Liste der Druckertreiber läßt sich nicht übertragen. Fehler:IPP Andrage aus unbekannten Gründen fehlgeschlagen"

Hab u.a. auch das gentoo.cups howto befolgt, obwohl ich das bisher auch nie brauchte (sowas wie in den cupsd.conf rumspielen etc) 

```

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Thu, 23 Nov 2006 19:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig buildpkg ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF8"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aac acpi alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dga directfb dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc encode esd exif fbcon ffmpeg firefox flash foomaticdb fortran gd gd2 gdbm ghoto2 gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 hal iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jabber jpeg jpeg2k kde kdexdeltas kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de lm_sensors mad mime ming mmx mp3 mpeg mpi mplayer mysql mysqli ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugins ogg opengl oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png posix ppds pppd python qt3 quicktime readline reflection scanner sdl session sockets spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink tcpd threads tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userland_GNU v4l vcd video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa videos vorbis win32codecs wmf wxwindows xine xorg xpm xprint xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

cupsd.conf (1. version)

```

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

#Listen localhost.blice:631

#Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

Port 631

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From 127.0.0.1

  Allow localhost

  Allow From 192.168.*.*

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  #Encryption Required

  Order Deny,Allow

  Deny From All

  Allow From 127.0.0.1

  Allow From 192.168.0.*

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

 Allow 127.0.0.1

  Allow localhost

</Location>

```

cupsd.conf (2. version vom funktionierendem Kanotix gekupfert)

```

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel warning

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen *:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

#  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

```

Die foomatic-db liegt unter /usr/share/cups/model/... , hab auch schon die dateien von Kanotix rübergezogen. und die c46.ppd nach /etc/cups/ppd kopiert, nix klappt mehr .

```

-rw------- 1 root lp     82 16. Nov 21:59 classes.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2204 22. Jan 2005  client.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1215 25. Aug 17:56 command.types

-rw-r----- 1 root lp   2253 30. Sep 14:24 cupsd.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 8810 30. Sep 23:22 cups-pdf.conf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   48 30. Sep 14:24 interfaces

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4461 30. Sep 14:24 mime.convs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6109 30. Sep 14:24 mime.types

drwxr-xr-x 2 root lp     72 16. Nov 21:58 ppd

-rw------- 1 root lp    337 16. Nov 21:59 printers.conf

-rw------- 1 root lp    330 16. Nov 21:58 printers.conf.O

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  946  1. Aug 2005  pstoraster.convs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root sys   242  2. Okt 01:38 raw.convs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root sys   213  2. Okt 01:38 raw.types

drwx------ 2 root lp     48 30. Sep 14:24 ssl

```

brauche HILFE, bin mit meinem Latein am Ende

----------

## nikaya

Cups macht im Moment Probleme.Es gibt auch einige Threads dazu:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518739.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518568.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518728.html

Eine allgemeingültige Lösung scheint es noch nicht zu geben.Versuch einfach mal einige Tipps daraus.

----------

## blice

Sodele, nachdem ich den Drucker jetzt nach einigem Hin- und Herprobieren doch am laufen hab, hier die Lösung für die Epson Reihe .

```

emerge -C foomatic-db-ppds foomatic-filters-ppds foomatic-db-engines cups gimp-print

```

Dann die make.conf angepasst, und die flags ipv6 u. foomaticdb  negiert 

[code]

USE="alle deine use flags ...  -ipv6 -foomaticdb"

[code]

Anschliessend die ghostscript-gpl unmerged, und Cups größer als 1.1.23-r8 maskiert , wobei ich aber denke, daß das maskieren im nachhinnein doch nicht nötig war.

[code]

echo ">net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge -C ghostscript-gpl

emerge -N ghostscript-esp cups

[/code]

An dieser Stelle kann man wenigstens schonmal wieder über das kde-kontrollcenter im systemverwaltungsmodus Drucker anlegen. Wenn auch die Treiber noch(!) fehlen .

Jetzt hab ich mir den aktuellen Source-ball "gutenprint-5.0.0.tar.bz2" geholt, und nach /usr/src entpackt

[code]

/etc/init.d/cupsd stop

cd /usr/src/gutenprint-5.0.0

./configure

make clean && make && make install 

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

[/code]

Ta daaa! Jede menge feiner Druckertreiber in englisch und deutsch.

Hoffe, daß das jemand ausser mir noch brauchen kann .

Edit: Es ist kein Fehler in Cups, es ist nur mal wieder ein Feature-Umbau, ab v 1.2.5 unterstützt cups kein "ipp" mehr, und 1.1.23-r8 ist der einzige im Portage, der uter 1.2.5 ist.. deswegen war das maskieren leider doch (vorerst) nötig

----------

